# First Time with calf



## dipence71 (Apr 15, 2013)

My DH brought home a bottle calf yesterday. I have never really delt with or been involved with cows at all. They are all around me in the pasture but I never had to do anything with them. So this is going to be a huge learning experience for me and DD15. She is already saying it is "HER" calf. LMAO....  We have chickens and rabbits but this is a first for us. DH grew up on farm with cows and FIL still has cows out in the pasture next to our place.....  I had been talking about getting a goat but DH wasnt going for it then brings home a calf......

First time being up in a calfs face and bottle feeding..... He is cute and seems to like us :bun  lol... so we shall see.....  I think hubby said he is a Black Angus...    

Time to do research!!!!


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 15, 2013)

Whatever you do, DO NOT overfeed!  Keep it hungry at all times, especially for the first couple weeks.  Overfeeding kills more calves than you would ever believe.  Good luck!


----------



## dipence71 (Apr 15, 2013)

Thank you I am doing research and reading about not overfeeding. I can't believe how hungry he is compared to what is recommended to feed him.  Absolutely Dont want him to get sick, but I feel sorry for him lol.


----------



## Cricket (Apr 15, 2013)

Jhm is right and you'll feel a whole lot sorrier for him if he scours  Hang tough and have fun  (pretend he's a teenager and it's much easier to say 'no').


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 15, 2013)

The reason bottle calves act like they are starving is because bottles give them the correct amount of milk much more quickly than a cow would.  Watching my calves on the cow, it often takes up to 1/2 hour for them to finally finish their meals.  They have a need to do a certain amount of sucking, and even if their stomach is full, they still have a desire to suck more and more.  This causes many to assume that the calf didn't get enough to eat, while their nutritional needs have actually been met.  If you succumb to the temptation to give more, it overloads their digestive system, and they scour.  I've even seen bottle calves that sucked till their stomach was totally full, and they aspirated the milk into their lungs, which caused pneumonia.  NOT a good thing.  So---keep him ravenously hungry and he'll do just fine for you.  Good luck!


----------



## dipence71 (Apr 15, 2013)

my FIL told me to het calf starter and offer it to him as well. Ibought some from local feed company and seems to have allot of grain and corn. Is that normal?


----------



## dipence71 (Apr 15, 2013)

also if they want to suck so much can we give him a bottle of water or is that to much liquid?? he literally sucks the sides in on the bottle


----------



## jhm47 (Apr 16, 2013)

Just feed him the recommended amount of milk replacer.  Offer water in a bucket.  If he is given another bottle of just water, he may aspirate and get pneumonia.  I know it seems like you are starving him, but you're not.  Just follow the directions on the milk replacer bag.  Calf starter is made up of corn and other grains, depending on what company made it.  This is perfectly normal.


----------



## dipence71 (Apr 17, 2013)

Thank you


----------

